# $30 homemade 3 point hitch trailer receiver..



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

I just couldn't spend $100 on the low end POS units let alone $200 on the better ones, so for the grand total of $30 for a FB marketplace used receiver, I made one. The vertical piece up to the top link hole was from metal I had.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good job fusc.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Nice work!!!! Very handy tool that I use frequently. I added a few frills to mine but same concept.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

+3 on the nice job. Like Richard I welded a hitch ball on top the vertical for moving my goose neck trailer. The 3 point lift saves me cranking the landing gear up and down when I move it.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

My previous 45HP tractor had Pat's hooks on the 3pt arms. Just like yours. I noticed you use a tarp strap to help keep the arms from pushing outward and coming loose from the attachment.

I made these simple washers to solve that problem so I didn't need any kind of strap. I didn't have a CAT I drawbar in the shop for the demonstration but I think you can get the idea. Extremely easy to make. Work like a champ.

The flat washer is displayed so you see what I started with.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never used the 'Pat's parts. I have extendable-retractable lower link balls on both my M's. That works just fine for me.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Never used the 'Pat's parts. I have extendable-retractable lower link balls on both my M's. That works just fine for me.


Pat's concept is for tractors without extendables. They work well. Best if the 3pt has telescoping sway bars.

Some supporters of Pat's will say they are as good as or better than a Quick Hitch. I won't go that far. But they work for what they were designed to do.


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

I went with the Pats setup because I have all old or homemade implements, so their width is less than standard. I've already managed to bend the spreader bar they include, so it'll get reinforced. As far as this receiver is concerned, it will primarily be used to old a cargo carrier which in turn holds my chemical sprayer with the occasional trailer moving.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pretty expensive from what I see as well.The spreader bar from what I see it to only hold the lower arms in position relative to the attachment of the ends, not for maintaining the spacing. That is what your sway chains or telescopic links are for. It's merely a spacer and not meant to take any load


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I am Blessed with a shop, welder, plasma cutter, etc., and the ability to do minor fabrication.

I too have a variety of old equipment. I've made all necessary modifications to the equipment so they are all the same standard hitch setup. I haven't removed the QH from the Kubota for 10 years.

I'm so lazy if I had another rear remote I would build a hydraulic latch system for the QH.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> 'm so lazy if I had another rear remote I would build a hydraulic latch system for the QH.


Don't have one of those either and don't want one.... Bad enough have the Bobcat style SSQA on both machines.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Don't have one of those either and don't want one.... Bad enough have the Bobcat style SSQA on both machines.


I cheat. Before I get on the tractor I flip the manual latches on the QH.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fusc said:


> I just couldn't spend $100 on the low end POS units let alone $200 on the better ones, so for the grand total of $30 for a FB marketplace used receiver, I made one. The vertical piece up to the top link hole was from metal I had.


If the lower sq tube was longer and leaving the 3PT positions where they are, you could attach hiller discs to the DIY made device.










Is it possible to add on each end some length to make your device a multi-tool? 

Plus, there are also hay spears that can be added too. Thus, your 1 device can be 3, 4, or even 5 tools in 1.


----------

